# whats up with people?



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Im posting this after being indirectly called a knob on another post. When I first got into reptiles my policy was, and still is, find out as much about an animal before purchasing it, and if I got stuck with anything then ask for other opinions. It seems to me that people are not bothering with research any more, but rather post a couple of questions and feel they know enough to own that animal.

Books are written and published about animals as one person's view on how to keep them from their own experience. I dont believe everything can be learned from textbooks - nothing beats the good old experience factor - but I believe other people's experience should be taken into account to stop other making the same mistakes as they did and therefore avoid animals suffering in the wrong conditions. So whats wrong with buying a starter book that doesnt go into major terms and phrases - not all books are written for professionals.

Im getting a very high impression that some people on these forums have never thought to lift a book in their lives, but instead will post a random topic asking for a piece of advice that could have easily been found out in a very basic book. I assume that since people are posting on the forum that they can read (I'll soon find out with the number of replies to this post :lol: ), so whats the problem with buying a starter book about a reptile. 

If someone states that certain reptiles cant be kept together, does your initiative not tell you there must be a reason WHY they are saying that?? If reptiles come from different NATURAL environments then surely they shouldnt be kept in the same vivarium where some people have enough problems replicating ONE environment, let alone multiple environments in one enclosure. 

Im appauled with the attitiudes of people on some forums, including this one. I dont claim to be mrs expert-reptile-keeper, I just wish people would use their initiatives - these are living animals we're talking about here and their welfare should be first priority, and so we should know as much about these animals before owning them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

internet forums are for sharing advice and tips 

its one big book but free


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

there are a few twats that we have to deal with unfortunately mel... just try and ignore them


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

what? there are, theres a few on here that are just total time wasters and abuse people for no reason.
if someone needs some info i dont see any reason why they should be abused for asking for help


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

well you are a mod sort the nobs out !!!















:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, oh yeh so i am :lol: 
saying that i havent seen the threads


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

i think theres a good crowd on here but there are a good few who
are here to abuse people ,this is why i do not stay long on here
its spoiling the place :?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well once we get a few more mods it will be easy to sort out the problems. dont go mate, theres not too many sites that will be better than this, just avoid the losers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

oh i can put up with the loosers m8 i have been around a long time  
its just feedback for you.. i wont frequent the place too much thats all..


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

There does seam to be an influx of idiots here at the minute.... Its actually quite irratating. Maybe I should add that to my irratating thread and kick another thread off! :lol:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

im happy to say it wasnt me, but this thread just reminded me i meant to buy myself a bosc book for xmas an i forgot


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no, you havent pissed anyone off for ages blaze :lol: , atleast , 3 days now :lol:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

oooow what did i do now ? 

sorry


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i havent been on here for very long, and even though ive posted some stupid question everyone seems to have been nice and given good answers. i think alot of people purchase reptiles to be "cool" which is probably why they havent bothered to buy a single book. ive got about 50 books on different reps ... but thats mainly coz i have no life and like to read 
just ignore the people who piss you off!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

leogirl said:


> just ignore the people who piss you off!


Most intelligent thing i've read here in ages, and probably the most intelligent thing I'll read in another year :lol:

*yes this was pasted into word to make sure i spelt everything right so i didn't look like a prat


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

welshgaz said:


> There does seam to be an influx of idiots here at the minute.... Its actually quite irratating. Maybe I should add that to my irratating thread and kick another thread off! :lol:


I hope I don't fall into that category  . Sometimes I feel like an idiot with the things I ask but for me its not good enough having someone say "do this" or "just buy this packaged set"...I need to understand how it goes together, what it does and how it compares to other items so I feel like I'm asking really simpleton questions or asking the same kind of thing over and over. Sorry to anyone I bother like that  .

On the other hand everyone has been really nice in helping me, thanks  .


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

intravenous said:


> welshgaz said:
> 
> 
> > There does seam to be an influx of idiots here at the minute.... Its actually quite irratating. Maybe I should add that to my irratating thread and kick another thread off! :lol:
> ...


Most certainly wasn't directed at you Lucie. 99% of people here will answer whatever questions are posted without question. Doesn't matter how silly them may sound. 

There is no one way to look after reptiles, each to there own - thats why we have a flourishing forum


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

to be honest didnt read the whole post... i think its a bit unfair to tell people to go look in a book all the time, might as well close the forums if thats the help on offer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

oh finally he reads it lmfao


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

Ive seen a fair few "stupid" questions asked, and basically no question is stupid aslong as its an honest question and not something to waste everyone's time.
Ive found on the american forums that if a new comer to the reptile world asks something, that to "experts", seems stupid, they get ripped to shreds, im glad to say that doesnt happen here so much.
We were all new once, just have to remember what it was like, only through experience can you truely learn about a reptile and how it individually behaves.
and as for the idiots coming on here and other forums thinking they know it all, ignore them, simple and sweet, theyll get bored eventually, I would hate to see this forum shut down cause of it, its the best one ive been on.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

E.Crassus said:


> Ive seen a fair few "stupid" questions asked, and basically no question is stupid aslong as its an honest question and not something to waste everyone's time.
> Ive found on the american forums that if a new comer to the reptile world asks something, that to "experts", seems stupid, they get ripped to shreds, im glad to say that doesnt happen here so much.
> We were all new once, just have to remember what it was like, only through experience can you truely learn about a reptile and how it individually behaves.
> and as for the idiots coming on here and other forums thinking they know it all, ignore them, simple and sweet, theyll get bored eventually, I would hate to see this forum shut down cause of it, its the best one ive been on.


do you know what that was exactly what i was trying to say!!! You just put everything i wanted too but said it better........


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks gaz, not to bad for me lol, usually my english aint up to scratch, being a teenager english isnt really needed lol.
I think when I want to get my opinion across i say things better lol.


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

well said mel 
totally with u on that one
ps happy christmas!xx


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

what you agree that people shouldnt ask questions but they should just read books instead?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> well once we get a few more mods it will be easy to sort out the problems. dont go mate, theres not too many sites that will be better than this, just avoid the losers.


*quietly volunteers*


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I think there should be a happy medium.

Too many people rely on others for answers to questions that could be answered by going out and doing a bit of reading.
I know that by asking others they are trying to learn but i can't help feeling that a bit of personal research FOLLOWED up with talking to others for fine tuning should be the way to go about it.

I personally think that more and more with the new keepers the reptiles we keep are taken for granted. Nobody wants to learn anymore, they just want their pet snake and expect it to be all clear skies so when they get a problem they don't know what to do.

Yes, by all means ask others and talk to people just don't expect others to do all the work for you. Keeping reptiles is now and allways will be a serious committment, treat it as such and show your charges some respect by spending time getting to know them properly.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeh i agree with all that..
i just think being told to go and look in a book without any help in harsh


----------



## spit (Oct 9, 2006)

I agree with Reticulatus,there seems to be more people wanting you to give them the information and never look in a book themselves.Just lately most of my customers have been like this,when i give them advice on how to look after the animals i usually suggest a book so they have knowledge there and they can find out more things but the usual response now is "thats ok i will just phone you"?! So i do think we need a happy medium where yes new folk can get questions answered but also they take the time to read a book or go on the net.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeh.. i know what you mean, i have a select few people that just ask me for info all the time and also ask for price lists every week, with no intent on actually buying anything or thanking me.. those types do get on ur nerves


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

While we're on the subject, you got a pricelist Nige? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> what you agree that people shouldnt ask questions but they should just read books instead?


No no don't agree with that. but as already meantioned there should b a middle ground. No question is dumb if its honest. At the end of the day if all we had was books this place would have died years ago! 

Get your basicas straight ask Q's but the only way of truely finding stuff out is by keeping them!


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Before i got my first snake, i bought a book, spoke to loads of people i knew who had snakes and started coming on here just looking. The plan kinda went out the window then because i found my first corn at work before i was ready in my mind to look after one and had the equipment or housing, lots of rushing around sorted that one. I would always suggest to someone looking to get a pet to buy a book and read, but sadly we are a situation in this country where alot of people buy now, sort it out later. And i agree with spit, i work in the pet trade and i get alot of, oh i will just phone you. 

However, i have noticed on this forum that alot of newbies are coming on, some have read books and some haven't, but they ask a 'silly' question and get shredded to bits for it, sometimes by people you only ever see posting in off topic! Im glad to say its not too bad and seems to have calmed down recently. But as irresponsible as it is for someone not doing their research before hand, surely its better for them to come on here and ask and find out this way, than be blasted for not researching, and still not have the answers they were looking for and leaving. At the end of the day, its the animal that will suffer more than the owner.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> While we're on the subject, you got a pricelist Nige? :lol: :lol: :lol:


not got too much to sell at the mo mate, i dont advertise at this time of year to be honest, wait until new year i may have some sort of list.


----------

